# Waymo hits 10 millionth mile, prepares for public ride hailing



## Ubermon (Aug 19, 2014)

I had to come back here 2 years later to see if any of the SDC naysayers are still around. The ones who argued that it was decades away, that government would prevent this, that user adoption will never happen, that this was just a gimmick to fool investors, etc.

Waymo is now weeks away from a public launch.

I may even spend a weekend and make my way to Phoenix just to hail one. I used to be against these things and rang the warning bell for other drivers to prevent. Now? Eh. I sincerely hope everyone has insulated themselves from automation (as much as you can insulate yourself from this great unknown). I know I have.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/10/waymo-hits-10-millionth-mile-prepares-for-public-ride-hailing.html


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

It's one thing to be capable of doing it and quit another to have a business plan that makes sense. Why add 100's of millions of dollars in assets when you can use other's assets for free?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'd have to learn more about the technical specs of what they are doing but it appears they have gotten special accomodations around the city from quite a few businesses to get dedicated stopping points. Not quite the free for all that may occur in other places. Are they running 24/7 without any observer in the vehicle?


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

In two years you will still be saying its two weeks away, the second a pax gets killed it will set them back 20 years, ppl will not risk their lives.


----------



## Ubermon (Aug 19, 2014)

UBERgoober123 said:


> In two years you will still be saying its two weeks away, the second a pax gets killed it will set them back 20 years, ppl will not risk their lives.


I'll just say what i said 2 years ago: It doesn't have to be perfect. It just has to be better than a human driver.


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

If self driving cars were safe, everyone would own one and rent it out on uber. Right now, this week, next week and next year maybe decades they are death traps.

Hey uber you should hire me I have great ideas.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Until they actually leave Chandler I’m not interested .
I too, can roam my home blindfolded and not get lost .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ubermon said:


> I had to come back here 2 years later to see if any of the SDC naysayers are still around. The ones who argued that it was decades away, that government would prevent this, that user adoption will never happen, that this was just a gimmick to fool investors, etc.
> 
> Waymo is now weeks away from a public launch.
> 
> ...


DEATHTRAPS !
Deathtraps released upon the unwitting public !

People First.
Not Corporate EXPERIMENTS !



Disgusted Driver said:


> I'd have to learn more about the technical specs of what they are doing but it appears they have gotten special accomodations around the city from quite a few businesses to get dedicated stopping points. Not quite the free for all that may occur in other places. Are they running 24/7 without any observer in the vehicle?


Some " FREE MARKET " economy huh ?
Bribe elected officials for special concessions to the detriment of the public !


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

Ubermon said:


> I had to come back here 2 years later to see if any of the SDC naysayers are still around. The ones who argued that it was decades away, that government would prevent this, that user adoption will never happen, that this was just a gimmick to fool investors, etc.
> 
> Waymo is now weeks away from a public launch.
> 
> ...


Waymo wanted to hit 10 million miles before they launched as a milestone for competitors to match. Very few, if any, have the ability to hit 10 million miles before launch without going bankrupt.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Well
When they hit 10 Million miles
THEY CAN GO BANKRUPT !

WOOOO HOOOO !

RESOLVED !


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Ubermon said:


> I'll just say what i said 2 years ago: It doesn't have to be perfect. It just has to be better than a human driver.


they're not anywhere close to being better than a human. humans are really good drivers. how tf do so many people not understand this? do us a favor, go look up how many miles you need to drive before you are statistically likely to be involved in a fatal crash.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://orfe.princeton.edu/~alaink/SmartDrivingCars/Papers/RAND_TestingAV_HowManyMiles.pdf

The results show that autonomous vehicles would have
to be driven hundreds of millions of miles and *sometimes hundreds of billions of miles to demonstrate their reliability in terms of fatalities and injuries.*


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Ubermon said:


> I'll just say what i said 2 years ago: It doesn't have to be perfect. It just has to be better than a human driver.


Which human drivers? The vast majority of drivers who don't get in accidents or drive drunk or like idiots. Or the very small fraction of drivers who have no business being on the road in the first place?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> Which human drivers? The vast majority of drivers who don't get in accidents or drive drunk or like idiots. Or the very small fraction of drivers who have no business being on the road in the first place?


https://journalistsresource.org/stu...nited-states-transportation-across-modes-time


Drivers or passengers in cars or light trucks *faced a fatality risk of 7.3 per billion passenger-miles:* "A person who was in a motor vehicle for 30 miles every day for a year faced a fatality risk of about 1 in 12,500. Relative to mainline trains, buses and commercial aviation the risk was 17, 67, and 112 times greater, respectively."

those are pretty good odds. I've made it my entire life without being in a fatal accident with tons of driving! So has everyone I know!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ubermon said:


> I had to come back here 2 years later to see if any of the SDC naysayers are still around. The ones who argued that it was decades away, that government would prevent this, that user adoption will never happen, that this was just a gimmick to fool investors, etc.
> 
> Waymo is now weeks away from a public launch.
> 
> ...


As anyone in Mountain View watching these cars every day would agree, these cars never drive themselves. The human driver is always driving these things around so 10 million miles driven means nothing.

If it did mean something you would be able to provide video of any of the 10 million miles driven, showing these cars driving themselves without the human driver ever having to touch the wheel. Given how many hundreds of thousands of hours supposedly driven during those 10 million miles you would think there would be atleast one video out there showing these cars driving themselves around all around Mountain View.

But there isn't a single video in existence showing that.

The Self Driving Car charade is all a lie to get the venture capital money.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

When they do become available to public, it'll be interesting to see the new laws regarding them.

Like drunk people would have to be the backseat....or could you still get a DUI and be in your backseat of your registered vehicle drunk.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ubermon said:


> I had to come back here 2 years later to see if any of the SDC naysayers are still around. The ones who argued that it was decades away, that government would prevent this, that user adoption will never happen, that this was just a gimmick to fool investors, etc.
> 
> Waymo is now weeks away from a public launch.
> 
> ...


Waymo 
Zzzzzzzzzz . . . .


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

As The Wright Brothers & Charles Lindbergh were to the aviation industry in 1903 and 1927 respectively,

So will Waymo be to self driving autonomous cars in 2018 

The Future is Now ✔


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> As The Wright Brothers & Charles Lindbergh were to the aviation industry in 1903 and 1927 respectively,
> 
> So will Waymo be to self driving autonomous cars in 2018
> 
> The Future is Now ✔


It would be a shame if google didn't perfect the technology since they are pouring the most money on this project.
However , not in 2018 or any time soon .
SDC will happen but in a long while .
So much has to happen in order for a self driving car can be a safe alternative.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

They don't have to tip Waymo


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

mbd said:


> They don't have to tip Waymo


And as a matter-of-fact they don't have to tip a human driver

And in most cases don't, for good reason.

However, the SDC fare will be much less than the antiquated human element


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

LuisEnrikee said:


> It would be a shame if google didn't perfect the technology since they are pouring the most money on this project.
> However , not in 2018 or any time soon .
> SDC will happen but in a long while .
> So much has to happen in order for a self driving car can be a safe alternative.


The only reason people like this keep spouting that sdc's will ever really happen is because of the propaganda machine of the sdc companies and people like tomato in this thread disguised as other usernames to make it appear that many people are posting articles about sdc's actually happening some day.

You gotta admit, it's easy for the people in control of the world behind to scenes to fool the majority, but not all.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_lie

just because they ascribe it to hitler doesn't mean he came up with it...the Freemasons came up with that concept directly from satan their father


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Socially acceptable and widely used self driving or "autonomous"cars are decades away.

The AI is nowhere near passable at present nor in the short to long term future, and they are not even compatible on the same streets as human driven vehicles. Guess which one is still going to be around for a very long time......that's right......good old human driven vehicles.

The liability to municipalities will also keep them off from our streets for a very long time. And on top of that, who will even want to get into one ? Sure, you'll have a few early adopters for the experimental stuff, until they crash 2 or 3 again.

Flying "autonomous" cars.....ROTFLMAO.....not while I am alive. [Cue the Jetsons theme song]

Let's not even talk about the existing economic, political, and social/employment issues with GM, FORD, Chrysler, Toyota, Honda, et al.......

They may be everywhere..................eventually...................but that will take decades. not knocking them, just stating the obvious facts.


----------



## Ubermon (Aug 19, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> As anyone in Mountain View watching these cars every day would agree, these cars never drive themselves. The human driver is always driving these things around so 10 million miles driven means nothing.
> 
> If it did mean something you would be able to provide video of any of the 10 million miles driven, showing these cars driving themselves without the human driver ever having to touch the wheel. Given how many hundreds of thousands of hours supposedly driven during those 10 million miles you would think there would be atleast one video out there showing these cars driving themselves around all around Mountain View.
> 
> ...


Not Mountain View, but here's an old 2013 video of Google's self driving car driving around Manhattan. The driver sticks his hands out the window playing with his phone for most of the ride. Also at the 2:13 mark, the car starts driving after pedestrians finish crossing a street but quickly stops when a bicyclist crosses its paths suddenly. This was 5 years ago. I'm sure the cars are much better now.





Uberdriverfornow, here's another video set. 3 different Waymo cars, different passengers, and I believe in Moutain View. Please tell me if I'm missing something, but the driver seat is clearly empty:


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

In the first vid, it's not even clear that car is even a real supposed sdc. Just look at the comments. Even if we assume it was, you basically have literally seconds of this supposed sdc driving around without an actual camera inside filming. This is just some guy on the street shooting a few seconds of video.

The second is a promotion video showing less than a minute of actual driving.

So that's the best that you got ?

Hundreds of thousands of supposed hours of supposed driving and that's all you got ?

Just find a vid over 15 minutes in length showing a supposed sdc driving itself around without the driver touching the steering wheel once.


----------



## Ubermon (Aug 19, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> In the first vid, it's not even clear that car is even a real supposed sdc. Just look at the comments. Even if we assume it was, you basically have literally seconds of this supposed sdc driving around without an actual camera inside filming. This is just some guy on the street shooting a few seconds of video.
> 
> The second is a promotion video showing less than a minute of actual driving.
> 
> ...


Seconds? It's not real? LMAO! Yeeaahh, you're not arguing in good faith and I'd rather not waste my time. Have a good day.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ubermon said:


> Seconds? It's not real? LMAO! Yeeaahh, you're not arguing in good faith and I'd rather not waste my time. Have a good day.


It's a real video showing nothing useful over a few seconds.

Again, we're talking about hundreds of thousands of supposed hours of these things on the road and all you got is a few seconds of video.

Now why do you think that is ? That they never show these things driving themselves around ? Because 1) they don't work 2) they don't actually drive themselves around as I've seen countless times on the streets of Mountain View. The driver always has their hands on the steering wheel driving it.

thanks for playing


----------



## Ubermon (Aug 19, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It's a real video showing nothing useful over a few seconds.
> 
> Again, we're talking about hundreds of thousands of supposed hours of these things on the road and all you got is a few seconds of video.
> 
> ...


Fine. I'll bite.

I'm sure all those individuals part of the pilot program for Waymo signed agreements to prevent recordings. Any company would want to tightly control the narrative for something this new. That doesn't mean the car works or doesn't. Waymo's pilot program specifically says there will be a driver in the car monitoring the ride at all times. This makes sense since you want to take every precaution to avoid bad PR by passengers or car misbehaving this early in the introduction of the vehicles. That doesn't mean it works or doesn't. I can link you to tons of videos of the car caught in the wild, at times driving distinctly robotically. But again that doesn't mean it works or doesn't. We have no way of absolutely deducing any SDC vehicle we see on the road is truly driving autonomously until we get in one or have access to the logs. So what you're asking for, non-employee, non-reporter, completely pedestrian recording within a Waymo recording it drive autonomously is not possible until it launches.

BUT, where there is smoke, there is fire. You can tell it works by all the moves Google is making to monetize the technology. The fleets of these cars that it's readying, the lobbying firms it's hired to influence laws regarding SDCs (lookup AV START act) specifically written to supersede state laws, the partnerships its forming to service the cars (Avis, AutoNation, etc), the pilot programs, the ramp up in articles promoting Waymo, etc. Hell, they even recently released guidelines for how first responders can deal with the vehicles in case of an emergency since there will be no one in the driver seat to assist. Clearly there is something here and there are multiple pieces being put into place to launch it very soon.

It would be egotistically to assume we've thought of scenarios teams of engineers at multi-billion dollar companies missed. Every critic says rain, snow, somebody running in front of the vehicle, etc as if they thought of something not thought of by ppl who go to work every day to build and develop these vehicles. I'm not saying those engineers are gods.. but I'm being realistically. I don't know how a plane is designed to fly in the rain, but I would never assume the folks who build and develop them completely dropped the ball on that! Surely they only thought of planes flying during sunny weather!

It would be foolish to put our heads in the sand and assume that something new would never replace something old. Every Uber driver in here is party to dismantling the hold taxi companies had. Hell, some of us used to be taxi drivers. And we all know the sad state of the majority of taxi drivers today.

Finally, it would be reckless for us to do absolutely nothing to protect ourselves and our livelihood from this disruption. It was my argument years ago that drivers and non-drivers EITHER lobby to prevent these vehicles OR adapt and gain new skill sets. Sadly, I didn't imagine there would be so many ppl standing on the train tracks shouting over the noise that there is no train coming and even if it was, not soon.

We've seen enough industry disruption in our time, maybe it's time we adjust our reasoning to factor in it's possibility and signs.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ubermon said:


> Fine. I'll bite.
> 
> I'm sure all those individuals part of the pilot program for Waymo signed agreements to prevent recordings. Any company would want to tightly control the narrative for something this new. That doesn't mean the car works or doesn't. Waymo's pilot program specifically says there will be a driver in the car monitoring the ride at all times. This makes sense since you want to take every precaution to avoid bad PR by passengers or car misbehaving this early in the introduction of the vehicles. That doesn't mean it works or doesn't. I can link you to tons of videos of the car caught in the wild, at times driving distinctly robotically. But again that doesn't mean it works or doesn't. We have no way of absolutely deducing any SDC vehicle we see on the road is truly driving autonomously until we get in one or have access to the logs. So what you're asking for, non-employee, non-reporter, completely pedestrian recording within a Waymo recording it drive autonomously is not possible until it launches.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you bit.

Now you can find video showing the progress of these supposed sdc's as they go from not knowing how to drive, to constantly getting better.

Let's see the video. I'll wait.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Seamus said:


> It's one thing to be capable of doing it and quit another to have a business plan that makes sense. Why add 100's of millions of dollars in assets when you can use other's assets for free?


Uber already pays for our assets and profit. Besides, SDCs will be much cheaper to operate and maintain than our clunkers.



uberdriverfornow said:


> make it appear that many people are posting articles about sdc's actually happening some day.


They happened in May of 2016. You're years behind. Learn up.



ANT 7 said:


> Socially acceptable and widely used self driving or "autonomous"cars are decades away.


Self-driving is not autonomous. At least learn what is going on before opining. They aren't decades away, they became a reality on live roads with no driver in May 2016.



ANT 7 said:


> The AI is nowhere near passable at present nor in the short to long term future, and they are not even compatible on the same streets as human driven vehicles. Guess which one is still going to be around for a very long time......that's right......good old human driven vehicles.


They don't need AI. They are 100% compatible on roads with human drivers and have done so since May 2016.

Yes, human driving will be around for decades. Losing market share every day.



ANT 7 said:


> The liability to municipalities will also keep them off from our streets for a very long time. And on top of that, who will even want to get into one ? Sure, you'll have a few early adopters for the experimental stuff, until they crash 2 or 3 again.


What liability for municipalities? What are you talking about?



ANT 7 said:


> Flying "autonomous" cars.....ROTFLMAO.....not while I am alive. [Cue the Jetsons theme song]


Did you die yet? Because they already exist.



ANT 7 said:


> Let's not even talk about the existing economic, political, and social/employment issues with GM, FORD, Chrysler, Toyota, Honda, et al.......


Again, irrelevant and doesn't even make any sense.



ANT 7 said:


> They may be everywhere..................eventually...................but that will take decades. not knocking them, just stating the obvious facts.


You aren't stating facts. You're stating an opinion. Poorly.



uberdriverfornow said:


> I'm glad you bit.
> 
> Now you can find video showing the progress of these supposed sdc's as they go from not knowing how to drive, to constantly getting better.
> 
> Let's see the video. I'll wait.


LOL, that's how far you've been beaten down? Now you want a single video of them improving when I've already shown you video of them in live use with no driver many times? This is getting sad, dude.

Hey, they already work. Obviously they got better, silly.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Guys it’s no longer “a month away”, it’s WEEEEEEKSSSSS 

Lol


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Uber already pays for our assets and profit. Besides, SDCs will be much cheaper to operate and maintain than our clunkers.
> 
> They happened in May of 2016. You're years behind. Learn up.
> 
> ...


You have yet to ever post a video showing 15 minutes or more of these things actually working.

Promotional videos that show 1 minute or less of the car driving on the roads is less than my 5 year old nephew could drive if I put him on the road and just let him have at it.

When you got something that shows these things actually working for the 10,000,000 miles of "supposed" sdc miles "supposedly" driven by the car itself feel free to let us know. Or feel free go crawl back into that hole you just came back out of for yet another 6 months.


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

They doņt exist, even if it did its not safe or cost effective to implement. If it were, everyone would do it. I would own one and rent it out on uber.

Dont even argue w this guy. Ramzfanz Hes an idiot. Dumbest guy on the internet.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UBERgoober123 said:


> They doņt exist, even if it did its not safe or cost effective to implement. If it were, everyone would do it. I would own one and rent it out on uber.
> 
> Dont even argue w this guy. Ramzfanz Hes an idiot. Dumbest guy on the internet.


Are you arguing with yourself?


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Are you arguing with yourself?


Ramzfanz his name is in the post.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UBERgoober123 said:


> Ramzfanz his name is in the post.


I disagree with him about SDCs but he's definitely not dumb.


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I disagree with him about SDCs but he's definitely not dumb.


Arguing for a sketchy and dangerous technology, repeatedly saying its 2 weeks away, investing in flying cars. Saying things like brand new cars with technology that doesnt exist yet is going to be cheaper to build and maintain is dumb.

SDCs dont exist, you may as well argue that flying cars are cheaper and easier to maintain than a ford focus. The maintenace on a Sdc is going to cost more, one bc uber doesnt do maintaince at all, drivers do. Two bc its s brand new car, three there are more components that can fail. Its a really bad argument. Its just dumb. Hes so dumb he thinks hes smart.

If they existed and were safe and legal we could go buy one and rent it out. Uber should never invest in something they can rent from consumers. Its just dumb.

Its like arguing that unicorns are faster and easier to maintain than a horse. Um, not gonna argue, thats just dumb.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

We CHEERFULLY AWAIT THE DEMISE OF WAYMOS DREAMS AS ENTHUSIASTICALLY AS YOU CHEER THE CESSATION OF OUR LIVELIHOODS.

May Waymo die an agonizing death . . .


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UBERgoober123 said:


> Arguing for a sketchy and dangerous technology, repeatedly saying its 2 weeks away, investing in flying cars. Saying things like brand new cars with technology that doesnt exist yet is going to be cheaper to build and maintain is dumb.
> 
> SDCs dont exist, you may as well argue that flying cars are cheaper and easier to maintain than a ford focus. The maintenace on a Sdc is going to cost more, one bc uber doesnt do maintaince at all, drivers do. Two bc its s brand new car, three there are more components that can fail. Its a really bad argument. Its just dumb. Hes so dumb he thinks hes smart.
> 
> ...


I think you're actually talking about the Tomato.


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

UBERgoober123 said:


> They doņt exist, even if it did its not safe or cost effective to implement. If it were, everyone would do it. I would own one and rent it out on uber.
> 
> Dont even argue w this guy. Ramzfanz Hes an idiot. Dumbest guy on the internet.


No you wouldn't. For one, no legitimate sdc company would allow you to put your private car on their network. Plus it would be a horrible investment on your part. The sdc company would take the best rides and give you all the garbage. Google has 82 thousand cars on order worth billions and they'll probably pay cash. You'd have to pay retail for the car and finance it at a comparatively high interest rate.

Even more than your car, Uber needs you as a driver. Sdc companies don't need drivers so all you're bring to the table is financing, which the sdc company doesn't need.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mile HighMile645! said:


> Google has 82 thousand cars on order worth billions and they'll probably pay cash. You'd have to pay retail for the car and finance it at a comparatively high interest rate.
> 
> Even more than your car, Uber needs you as a driver. Sdc companies don't need drivers so all you're bring to the table is financing, which the sdc company doesn't need.


I don't think so. Google negotiated to buy UP TO 62000 Chryslers but as far as I know today they only own 600 units.


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I don't think so. Google negotiated to buy UP TO 62000 Chryslers but as far as I know today they only own 600 units.


You're going to be surprised when they open to the public within the next two months


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

Mile HighMile645! said:


> You're going to be surprised when they open to the public within the next two months


So this post is 3 weeks old, when this post started, it was supposedly 2 weeks away. Its been three weeks.

Dont believe the hype.



Mile HighMile645! said:


> No you wouldn't. For one, no legitimate sdc company would allow you to put your private car on their network. Plus it would be a horrible investment on your part. The sdc company would take the best rides and give you all the garbage. Google has 82 thousand cars on order worth billions and they'll probably pay cash. You'd have to pay retail for the car and finance it at a comparatively high interest rate.
> 
> Even more than your car, Uber needs you as a driver. Sdc companies don't need drivers so all you're bring to the table is financing, which the sdc company doesn't need.


Whos to say that even if the unicorn tech existed it would be profitable?

These companies are not operational so everything you said is speculation. Also of course uber would let you use your 60k $ car on their platform if it were safe and legal. Also if it wouldnt be profitable for me to buy a $60k car and use it for ride share, what makes you think google can buy 82000 $45k cars and turn a profit while cutting fares and paying the govt and paying gas, mechanics people to deal w vandslism and lawsuits when people get hurt. Dont forget every ride is now a major liability.

Uber doesnt pay any overhead for cars now. Thats why their evaulation is so high. So go from 0 initial investment per vehicle to 85k*45k or 4 billion. For your startup costs. Uber doesnt pay for refuling, so add teams of people in every state, thousands of job for something drivers do off the clock.

Ask the bicycle rideshare companies how profitable driverless rideshare is in reality. The bikes got destroyed.


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

UBERgoober123 said:


> Also of course uber would let you use your 60k $ car on their platform if it were safe and legal.


What's the incentive for the sdc company to partner with you? They can purchase the cars at fleet prices and fuel, tires, ect. are all purchased in bulk. If they bring you on as a partner it just adds complexity, cost and liability. They'd have to create a separate department just to deal with millions of separate partners. Again, why would they do this?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

https://www.timeanddate.com/countdo...1&day=1&hour=12&min=0&sec=0&fromtheme=generic


```
<iframe src="http://free.timeanddate.com/countdown/i6hahpr5/n224/cf100/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs0/ca0/cr0/ss0/cac000/cpc000/pcfff/tcfff/fs100/szw320/szh135/tatTime%20left%20for%20Google/tac000/tptTime%20since%20Event%20started%20in/tpc000/matto%20perform%20a%20miracle/mac000/mpc000/iso2018-11-01T00:00:00" allowTransparency="true" frameborder="0" width="320" height="135"></iframe>
```


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

Mile HighMile645! said:


> What's the incentive for the sdc company to partner with you? They can purchase the cars at fleet prices and fuel, tires, ect. are all purchased in bulk. If they bring you on as a partner it just adds complexity, cost and liability. They'd have to create a separate department just to deal with millions of separate partners. Again, why would they do this?


Yeah why would uber want to use your car. Why in the world would a company like UBER use your car when they can buy their own.

Thats the stupidest question ive heard all day. You sir are dumb. I feel like people get stupier everday, and people like you prove that theroy. So friggin dumb, im not even answering it.


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

UBERgoober123 said:


> Yeah why would uber want to use your car. Why in the world would a company like UBER use your car when they can buy their own.
> 
> Thats the stupidest question ive heard all day. You sir are dumb. I feel like people get stupier everday, and people like you prove that theroy. So friggin dumb, im not even answering it.


Why does Avis buy their own cars? Because they don't need drivers. In exchange for using your car Uber has to pay you 70 to 80 percent of the fare. If Uber ever became self driving they'd dump drivers immediately and keep one hundred percent of the fare. With a lot less hassle.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Mile HighMile645! said:


> Why does Avis buy their own cars? Because they don't need drivers. In exchange for using your car Uber has to pay you 70 to 80 percent of the fare. If Uber ever became self driving they'd dump drivers immediately and keep one hundred percent of the fare. With a lot less hassle.


So true. Khosrowshahi Once made the statement "this would be the greatest business in the world if it weren't for the drivers ruining it for everyone"

Drivers made uber and are the temporary thorn in uber's side


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

Mile HighMile645! said:


> Why does Avis buy their own cars? Because they don't need drivers. In exchange for using your car Uber has to pay you 70 to 80 percent of the fare. If Uber ever became self driving they'd dump drivers immediately and keep one hundred percent of the fare. With a lot less hassle.


Uber doesnt pay drivers 80% of the fare now. Avis is a different kind of company. Im not going to argue with you about speculation. Uber rents cars from drivers, they do it now they dont really have another option in the foreseeable future. This converstaion is over.


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

UBERgoober123 said:


> Uber doesnt pay drivers 80% of the fare now. Avis is a different kind of company. Im not going to argue with you about speculation. Uber rents cars from drivers, they do it now they dont really have another option in the foreseeable future. This converstaion is over.


Yes but Waymo does have an option and they've opted to purchase and operate their own fleet, for obvious reasons. Uber cut a deal with Volvo awhile back to purchase 24k self driving cars, even though it was just for PR.


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

Seven77 said:


> So true. Khosrowshahi Once made the statement "this would be the greatest business in the world if it weren't for the drivers ruining it for everyone"
> 
> Drivers made uber and are the temporary thorn in uber's side


Its actually not Daras thing I think you misquoted and i think youre refering to Travis Kalanick. Who was a big supporter of SDC and who is also solely responsible for uber still not being profitable today. Too many bad investments. Hes also the flying car guy, like back to the future. Lol. Yeah that guy.



Mile HighMile645! said:


> Yes but Waymo does have an option and they've opted to purchase and operate their own fleet, for obvious reasons. Uber cut a deal with Volvo awhile back to purchase 24k self driving cars, even though it was just for PR.


Right now today those investments are research. The only income waymo has ever had is the lawsuit uber lost. You can rent out your car now, and if you owned a SDC, if they existed and were legal, of course you could rent it out, bc turo would become a direct competetor to uber and lyft. You can rent out your car right now. Guess what you could also rent one from avis. Its naieve to think that when a tech is released they arent going to reverse engineer it and a company like toyota who also has billions isnt going to use it.

Yes unicorns are better than horses, we get it.


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

UBERgoober123 said:


> Its actually not Daras thing I think you misquoted and i think youre refering to Travis Kalanick. Who was a big supporter of SDC and who is also solely responsible for uber still not being profitable today. Too many bad investments. Hes also the flying car guy, like back to the future. Lol. Yeah that guy.
> 
> Right now today those investments are research. The only income waymo has ever had is the lawsuit uber lost. You can rent out your car now, and if you owned a SDC, if they existed and were legal, of course you could rent it out, bc turo would become a direct competetor to uber and lyft. You can rent out your car right now. Guess what you could also rent one from avis. Its naieve to think that when a tech is released they arent going to reverse engineer it and a company like toyota who also has billions isnt going to use it.
> 
> Yes unicorns are better than horses, we get it.


*Historic Milestone: Waymo Has Launched World's First Robotaxi Service*

https://thelastdriverlicenseholder....o-has-launched-worlds-first-robotaxi-service/


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Mile HighMile645! said:


> *Historic Milestone: Waymo Has Launched World's First Robotaxi Service*
> 
> https://thelastdriverlicenseholder....o-has-launched-worlds-first-robotaxi-service/


Eliminating the driver will decrease fares by 80+ %.
I see rapid public acceptance


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

UBERgoober123 said:


> Guess what you could also rent one from avis. Its naieve to think that when a tech is released they arent going to reverse engineer it and a company like toyota who also has billions isnt going to use it.


How do you reverse engineer software?


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Mile HighMile645! said:


> How do you reverse engineer software?


taking a software program's binary code and recreating it so as to trace it back to the original source code


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

Seven77 said:


> taking a software program's binary code and recreating it so as to trace it back to the original source code


So Toyota is going to somehow get a hold of the source code and use it in their self driving system without getting sued off the planet?


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Mile HighMile645! said:


> So Toyota is going to somehow get a hold of the source code and use it in their self driving system without getting sued off the planet?


I guess the rules are different When you're the worlds largest car manufacturer.


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

Mile HighMile645! said:


> So Toyota is going to somehow get a hold of the source code and use it in their self driving system without getting sued off the planet?


Yeah bc the wright bros sued boeing, and ford sued everyone that reverse engineered their inventions. Actually Amd made the first x64 processor now all processors are x64. Basicslly it has happend with every invention ever. Not only will toyota steal the invention they will make it better. How do i know this? Bc it has hsppened with every invention ever.

Software gets hacked daily. Thats reverse engineering. It's actually pretty easy and super cheap compaired to developing things.

Uber needs to focus on becoming profitable, now, with the current model. Yes unicorns are better than horses but you cant buy a unicorn, and i already own 500k horses. If uber cant become profitable with the current model they will fail before they need to adapt to a new model.


----------

